# What is the pay package for S/w Engg in Johannesburg?



## dasarisrikanth (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,

I want to know the average salary package for 5 years experienced Software Professionals in Johannesburg.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

dasarisrikanth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know the average salary package for 5 years experienced Software Professionals in Johannesburg.


I think people will find it hard to give you accurate info here, it could be between R10000 - R30000 , depending on a huge number of things.


----------



## crock (Oct 16, 2010)

dasarisrikanth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know the average salary package for 5 years experienced Software Professionals in Johannesburg.


Can you give more details around your skills?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

crock said:


> Can you give more details around your skills?


Depends on which tech you working on and how your interview goes, For more details check some local jobsite.. That wont be accurate but still you will get fare idea of packages.

It should be around 30K per month.


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Anu said:


> Depends on which tech you working on and how your interview goes, For more details check some local jobsite.. That wont be accurate but still you will get fare idea of packages.
> 
> It should be around 30K per month.


So what you finally offered I'm in a same situation but getting only 31k after tax will come down to 22k monthly is it sufficient for a family of 2 and I have to send back 3k rand bak to india


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Deansharma said:


> So what you finally offered I'm in a same situation but getting only 31k after tax will come down to 22k monthly is it sufficient for a family of 2 and I have to send back 3k rand bak to india


Hey Deansharma, my information would be quite outdated now, it would be good to wait for somone who can give you accurate information.

I am busy researching new destination for my move...

Cheers
A


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Anu said:


> Hey Deansharma, my information would be quite outdated now, it would be good to wait for somone who can give you accurate information.
> 
> I am busy researching new destination for my move...
> 
> ...


Hey Anu any info / thoughts will be helpful

I know crime is an issue what's your take on the city


----------

